

Context.IO Makes Your Inbox into an easily queryable Datastore - LiveTheDream
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2011/04/18/context-io-makes-your-inbox-into-a-datastore/

======
xutopia
Funny this. I created the Ruby Gem for this (gem install contextio to install
it).

~~~
mtw
and you wrote the gem because you have a ruby app using contextio?

------
lux
Very cool. And cheers to fellow Canadians too!

